# Aruba AP-60



## eng_ahmedas (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear Friends 
I wish u r fine ...... I am confused about something and i want a help from u ..... I will buy 2 APs AP-60 that i want to use them in  (point-to-point)PTP mode(The scienario is i have 2 buildings and i want to connect them using 2 access points in PTP mode)

My question is:  Can the access point AP-60 works as indoor AP (serve client and permit client assossiation to it) while working in PTP mode with the other access point ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2010)

eng_ahmedas said:
			
		

> My question is:  Can the access point AP-60 works as indoor AP (serve client and permit client assossiation to it) while working in PTP mode with the other access point ???


Have you tried asking the vendor?


----------

